# زواج المسيحية من غير المسيحي



## Khalid3 (8 مايو 2011)

مرحبا للجميع ..

سؤالي متعلق (بإمكانية أو عدم إمكانية ) زواج المسيحية من غير المسيحي.. هل هذا مقبول في الدين المسيحي؟

وإذا كان مقبول هل يتم هذا بزواج مدني؟

شكرا مقدما


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (8 مايو 2011)

زواج المسيحية من غير المسيحي
او زواج المسيحي من غير المسيحية
أمر غير ممكن في المسيحية .. ولا يتزوج أي انسان او انسانة غير مسيحية من أي طرف غير مسيحي
ولا يمكن ان تعقد الكنيسة عقد زواج بهذا الشكل

عاوزين يتجوزا مدني اهلا و سهلا
بس لازم يعرفوا ان دا زنـــــــــا و ليس زواج

كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 6 العدد 14 لاَ تَكُونُوا تَحْتَ نِيرٍ مَعَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لأَنَّهُ أَيَّةُ خِلْطَةٍ لِلْبِرِّ وَالإِثْمِ؟ وَأَيَّةُ شَرِكَةٍ لِلنُّورِ مَعَ الظُّلْمَةِ؟​


----------



## Khalid3 (8 مايو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> زواج المسيحية من غير المسيحي
> او زواج المسيحي من غير المسيحية
> أمر غير ممكن في المسيحية .. ولا يتزوج أي انسان او انسانة غير مسيحية من أي طرف غير مسيحي
> ولا يمكن ان تعقد الكنيسة عقد زواج بهذا الشكل
> ...


 
أولا شكرا على الرد والتفاعل السريع ..

يعني بحسب ما فهمت .. الكنيسة تنظر للزواج المدني ( بحيث أحد الطرفين غير مسيحي ) هو زنا وليس زواج

طيب كيف راح تكون نظرة الكنيسة للزوجين وأطفالهم ( بإعتبارهم غير مخالفين للقانون المدني )

هل بتكون .. نظرة دونية ..عدم إحترام ..مقاطعة .. أو تعتبرها حرية شخصية

وشكرا


----------



## شميران (8 مايو 2011)

*زنى زنى 
زنى زنى 
*


----------



## antonius (8 مايو 2011)

لا شركة للنور مع الظلام...
ومن اختار الظلام, فقد خسر النور!!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 مايو 2011)

* زواج المسيحية من غير المسيحي او العكس لا توافق عليه الكنيسة  وهو علاقة غير شرعية *


----------



## maged18 (8 مايو 2011)

Khalid3 قال:


> مرحبا للجميع ..
> 
> سؤالي متعلق (بإمكانية أو عدم إمكانية ) زواج المسيحية من غير المسيحي.. هل هذا مقبول في الدين المسيحي؟
> 
> ...



اولا عشان اجوبك صح عاوزك تعرف شوية حاجات 
اولا نظرة الزواج المسيحي وخصوصا المسيحي غير اي زواج في اي دين اخر بمعني ان الزواج مش بيتم عشان الناحية الجسدية فقط يعني مش مجرد شوفت واحدة حلوة ودمها خفيف وانا عندي امكانية الزواج اروح اتقدم واتجوزها عشان بس شكلها وجسمها حلو لا هذه النظرية مش موجودة في الزواج المسيحي ولو حصل زواج بهذا المنظر يعني مسيحي ومسيحية اتجوز عشان كده بيفشل هذا الزواج 
تاني حاجة في الزواج المسيحي بيحل الروح القدس على الزوجين فيصيروا روحا واحدا و جسدا واحد 
فعشان كده الزواج المسيحي مختلف كل الاختلاف عن الزواج في باقي الاديان 
وانا حسيت بالكلام اللي بقولوا وعن تجربة شخصية انا كان عندي اصدقاء مسلمين وحضرت افرحهم وهو عبارة عن زفة وكتابة عقد الزواج اما عن الزواج لدينا فالزواج يتم في الكنيسة امام الله والناس وبحضور روح الله (الروح القدس) ليكي يجمع الزوجين في حياة شركة زوجية يكونوا واحدا في كل شى وليس اثنين 
فطبيعي عندك زواج اسلامي مجرد كتابة عقد على يد ماذون او اي شخص اخر كما في الزواج العرفي او في زواج المسيار او زواج المتعة وعندك زواج له عقد ايضا لكن له عقد ثاني سماوي يكون الموقع فيه الزوجين وروح الله (الروح القدس) 
ففي المسيحية اي زواج اخر يتم خارج الكنيسة لا تعترف به ويكون زنا لانه مش من ربنا ولا هو موافق عليه فاي يعني انا لو كمسيحي وتزوجت سرا من مسلمة اكون زاني بها وايضا المسحية لو تزوجت من مسلم تكون زانيا لان الزواج في الاسلام مختلف عن المسيحية في كل شى


----------



## Khalid3 (8 مايو 2011)

maged18 قال:


> اولا عشان اجوبك صح عاوزك تعرف شوية حاجات
> اولا نظرة الزواج المسيحي وخصوصا المسيحي غير اي زواج في اي دين اخر بمعني ان الزواج مش بيتم عشان الناحية الجسدية فقط يعني مش مجرد شوفت واحدة حلوة ودمها خفيف وانا عندي امكانية الزواج اروح اتقدم واتجوزها عشان بس شكلها وجسمها حلو لا هذه النظرية مش موجودة في الزواج المسيحي ولو حصل زواج بهذا المنظر يعني مسيحي ومسيحية اتجوز عشان كده بيفشل هذا الزواج
> تاني حاجة في الزواج المسيحي بيحل الروح القدس على الزوجين فيصيروا روحا واحدا و جسدا واحد
> فعشان كده الزواج المسيحي مختلف كل الاختلاف عن الزواج في باقي الاديان
> ...


 
شكرا على الإيضاح ..

إذا أختارت المسيحية (أو المسيحي) الزواج من غير المسيحي (أو غير المسيحية) زواج مدني بحسب قانون البلد..

بحسب شرحكم وتفصيلكم بتكون هذه علاقة غير شرعية (زنا) والزواج محكوم بالفشل لأنه مبني على أسس غير صحيحة (بحسب شرحك السابق)

سؤالي الآن المحدد : ما هو نظرة الكنيسة والمسيحيين لهذا الزواج وأطرافه .. هل هم مستحقين عقوبة  بسس إرتكاب هذا الفعل الغير موافق عليه من قبل الكنيسة.. هل أطفالهم معترفين بهم؟؟

بمعنى أكثر تفصيلا هل هناك عقوبة مقننة مسيحية لكل من تزوج زواج مدني من غير ديانته ومن غير رضى الكنيسة ؟؟

وشكرا


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (8 مايو 2011)

Khalid3 قال:


> شكرا على الإيضاح ..
> 
> إذا أختارت المسيحية (أو المسيحي) الزواج من غير المسيحي (أو غير المسيحية) زواج مدني بحسب قانون البلد..
> 
> ...



ليست هناك اي عقوبة لهم!! 

نحن البشر لن نعاقبها او نحاسبها!!! 

و لن ينظروا لهم نظرة دونية او استحقار لهم

لكن هناك عقوبة سماوية!!

فبعد الحياة الله سيحاسب الكل بسبب افعاله

نحن البشر لا ندين ولا نحاسب احد...

الله هو فقط من سيحاسب الناس على افعالهم!! 



كما قال السيد المسيح

من ليس له خطيئة..فليرمها بحجر!! 


سلام المسيح


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 مايو 2011)

> طيب كيف راح تكون نظرة الكنيسة للزوجين وأطفالهم ( بإعتبارهم غير مخالفين للقانون المدني )
> 
> هل بتكون .. نظرة دونية ..عدم إحترام ..مقاطعة .. أو تعتبرها حرية شخصية
> 
> وشكرا



الطبيعى هو ان الكنيسة لا تنظر باستحقار للخاطى مهما كانت خطيته ، لان الكنيسة اساسا مستشفى لعلاج المرضى الروحيين (الخاطئيين) .

لكن مينفعش الزانى يدخل يتناول كده ، لازم يبقى فيه اعتراف بالخطية مصحوب بعقاب كنسى (من اب الاعتراف ) مصحوب بتوبة من الشخص ؟
اما عن الاولاد فدول ملهمش ذنب ، وملهمش علاقة باللى احنا بنتكلم فيه . بيدخلوا الكنيسة واجتماعتها عادى خالص خالص .


----------



## bob (8 مايو 2011)

Khalid3 قال:


> شكرا على الإيضاح ..
> 
> إذا أختارت المسيحية (أو المسيحي) الزواج من غير المسيحي (أو غير المسيحية) زواج مدني بحسب قانون البلد..
> 
> ...


*انا حوضح كلام اختي عراقية
احنا مش حنحاسبة لكن بيمنع من شركة الكنيسة اي من الاسرار لانه خاطي ولا يريد التوبة
لو رجع عن خطيتة واكيد ربنا بيبقله تاني فالكنيسة علي طول بتفتح حضنها ليه تاني*


----------



## Khalid3 (8 مايو 2011)

عراقية للمسيح قال:


> ليست هناك اي عقوبة لهم!!
> 
> نحن البشر لن نعاقبها او نحاسبها!!!
> 
> ...


 
يعني ليس هناك عقوبة من الكنيسة لمن قام بالزنا متمثلا بزواج مسيحية من غير مسيحي أو العكس .. كل ما هنالك أن العقوبة ستكون في الآخرة أما في الدنيا فهو زنا غير مترتب عليه أي أمور قضائية  أو أحكام كنسية..


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (8 مايو 2011)

Khalid3 قال:


> يعني ليس هناك عقوبة من الكنيسة لمن قام بالزنا متمثلا بزواج مسيحية من غير مسيحي أو العكس .. كل ما هنالك أن العقوبة ستكون في الآخرة أما في الدنيا فهو زنا غير مترتب عليه أي أمور قضائية  أو أحكام كنسية..



لا يوجد حكم عليها لا قضائي ولا كنسي و لكن كما سبقوني الاخوان لا تستطيع ان تمارس اسرار الكنسية 

لكن احكام كالرجم او ما شابه كحكم قضائي او سجن او نظرة دوونية فلا يوجد


محبتي


----------



## Khalid3 (8 مايو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> الطبيعى هو ان الكنيسة لا تنظر باستحقار للخاطى مهما كانت خطيته ، لان الكنيسة اساسا مستشفى لعلاج المرضى الروحيين (الخاطئيين) .
> 
> لكن مينفعش الزانى يدخل يتناول كده ، لازم يبقى فيه اعتراف بالخطية مصحوب بعقاب كنسى (من اب الاعتراف ) مصحوب بتوبة من الشخص ؟
> اما عن الاولاد فدول ملهمش ذنب ، وملهمش علاقة باللى احنا بنتكلم فيه . بيدخلوا الكنيسة واجتماعتها عادى خالص خالص .


 
ما هي الفلسفة المسيحية في التوبة من زواج طرف من طرف غير مسيحي.. هل تتضمن إقرار بالذنب ثم طلب فسخ الزواج ..

بمعنى تزوجت مسيحية من غير مسيحي زواج مدني وأنجبت أطفال ثم تابت من الذنب وأعترفت بالخطأ .. ومازالت تحب زوجها وأطفالها 

هل من الضروري لإكمال توبتها أن تفسخ هذا الزواج..؟؟؟


----------



## Khalid3 (8 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا حوضح كلام اختي عراقية*
> *احنا مش حنحاسبة لكن بيمنع من شركة الكنيسة اي من الاسرار لانه خاطي ولا يريد التوبة*
> *لو رجع عن خطيتة واكيد ربنا بيبقله تاني فالكنيسة علي طول بتفتح حضنها ليه تاني*


 

السؤال يعيد نفسه..
هل التوبة تتضمن وجوب الرجوع عن هذا الزواج وسرعة فسخه إذا أصر الطرف الآخر على البقاء على دينه
وأين يذهب الأطفال ؟

الا يتعارض هذا مع كون المسيحية دين محبة ؟


----------



## bob (8 مايو 2011)

Khalid3 قال:


> السؤال يعيد نفسه..
> هل التوبة تتضمن وجوب الرجوع عن هذا الزواج وسرعة فسخه إذا أصر الطرف الآخر على البقاء على دينه
> وأين يذهب الأطفال ؟
> 
> الا يتعارض هذا مع كون المسيحية دين محبة ؟


*حاضر و الاجابة 
ان الانسان الخاطي يتحمل ثمن خطيتة مهما كانت اذا اراد الرجوع الي الله و التوبة
مال المسيحية في كده؟
المسيحية علمتنا لا تزني انت زنيت انت حر عايز تتوب ارجع عن الخطية و اقطعها من جدورها مهما كانت زوج اطفال احكام عليه المهم يرجع عن خطيتة ازاي بقي هو او هي زي ما تشوف هي اللي اخطئت*


----------



## Khalid3 (8 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *حاضر و الاجابة *
> *ان الانسان الخاطي يتحمل ثمن خطيتة مهما كانت اذا اراد الرجوع الي الله و التوبة*
> *مال المسيحية في كده؟*
> *المسيحية علمتنا لا تزني انت زنيت انت حر عايز تتوب ارجع عن الخطية و اقطعها من جدورها مهما كانت زوج اطفال احكام عليه المهم يرجع عن خطيتة ازاي بقي هو او هي زي ما تشوف هي اللي اخطئت*


 
هل هذه الفلسفة ( المسيحية) في الزواج في جميع طوائفها شرقية أو غربية..

يعني ما ينفع مسيحية (مخلصة لدينها )متزوجة من غير مسيحي زواج مدني وعندهم أطفال وسعداء في حياتهم و أعضاء فعالين في المجتمع والناس كلهم تحبهم وتودهم وتحترمهم ..

يعني لازم من شروط التوبة عند الكنيسة إنوا الزواج لازم ينهدم والبيت يخرب ويتشرد الأطفال  عشان تقبل توبتهم ..؟؟!!

هل كل الطوائف المسيحية على هذه العقيدة؟؟!!


----------



## bob (8 مايو 2011)

Khalid3 قال:


> هل هذه الفلسفة ( المسيحية) في الزواج في جميع طوائفها شرقية أو غربية..
> 
> يعني ما ينفع مسيحية (مخلصة لدينها )متزوجة من غير مسيحي زواج مدني وعندهم أطفال وسعداء في حياتهم و أعضاء فعالين في المجتمع والناس كلهم تحبهم وتودهم وتحترمهم ..
> 
> ...


*حبيبي يمنع التطرق للطوائف هذه من قوانين القسم 
اما المجتمع في ايه جميلة جدا بتقول 
ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كلة و خسر نفسه
طالما الخطية ليها ثمار يجب البعد عن هذه الثمار و في الاخر الانسان حر يتوب و يرجع او لا
من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 مايو 2011)

> هل هذه الفلسفة ( المسيحية) في الزواج في جميع طوائفها شرقية أو غربية..
> 
> يعني ما ينفع مسيحية (مخلصة لدينها )متزوجة من غير مسيحي زواج مدني وعندهم أطفال وسعداء في حياتهم و أعضاء فعالين في المجتمع والناس كلهم تحبهم وتودهم وتحترمهم ..
> 
> ...


الزواج المدنى ، ماسمهوش زواج اساسا .
ايوة لازم تسيب زناها ، والا ميبقاش فيه توبة .

ملحوظة / متكتبش مداخلتك بالاحمر لان اللون ده خاص بالادارة


----------



## Khalid3 (8 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *حبيبي يمنع التطرق للطوائف هذه من قوانين القسم *
> *اما المجتمع في ايه جميلة جدا بتقول *
> *ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كلة و خسر نفسه*
> *طالما الخطية ليها ثمار يجب البعد عن هذه الثمار و في الاخر الانسان حر يتوب و يرجع او لا*
> *من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع*


 
أولا أعتذر عن التطرق للطوائف .. بس غرضي كان رغبتي الشمولية في الفهم الدقيق والعميق لمفهوم التوبة في الدين المسيحي فيما يتعلق بالزواج..

ثانيا : شكرا على تفاعلك وردودك .. بس جوابك كان إنشائي عام لا يتتطرق لمفهوم الربط بين دين المسيحية كونه دين محبة مع تشديده على تفريق زوجين وأطفالهم كشرط للتوبة من الزواج غير المتماثل دينيا


----------



## Khalid3 (8 مايو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> الزواج المدنى ، ماسمهوش زواج اساسا .
> ايوة لازم تسيب زناها ، والا ميبقاش فيه توبة .
> 
> ملحوظة / متكتبش مداخلتك بالاحمر لان اللون ده خاص بالادارة


 

حتكون كتاباتي من الآن باللون الأزرق..

ما جاوبت على سؤالي ..

انتوا شرحتوا انوا زنا ويحتاج توبة  .. هذا مفهوم 

سؤالي كان هذا ما يتعارض مع كون دين المسيحية دين محبة وتحب الناس .. يعني لازم بنخرب بيتهم !!!!


----------



## bob (8 مايو 2011)

Khalid3 قال:


> أولا أعتذر عن التطرق للطوائف .. بس غرضي كان رغبتي الشمولية في الفهم الدقيق والعميق لمفهوم التوبة في الدين المسيحي فيما يتعلق بالزواج..
> 
> ثانيا : شكرا على تفاعلك وردودك .. بس جوابك كان إنشائي عام لا يتتطرق لمفهوم الربط بين دين المسيحية كونه دين محبة مع تشديده على تفريق زوجين وأطفالهم كشرط للتوبة من الزواج غير المتماثل دينيا


*اخي ابن الملك نبهك ان اللون الاحمر خاص بالادارة 
و قالك انه مش زواج اصلا
لا انشائي ولا حاجه
المسيحية دين محبة لكن فيها قوانين و من ضمن القوانين ان الزواج المدني هو زني(خطية) المفروض انك تتوب ازاي بقي دي حاجه ترجعلك انت اللي اخطات زي ما اخطات تتوب علشان ترجع لحضن الكنيسة من تاني
ثانيا ان اللي بيغير دينه ده بيعتبر مات في نظر الكنيسة الا لو رجع تاني من جديد
كما في مثل الابن الضال (ابني هذا كان ميتا فعاش و كان ضالا فوجد) عاش و وجد امتي لما رجع عن خطيتة*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 مايو 2011)

> سؤالي كان هذا ما يتعارض مع كون دين المسيحية دين محبة وتحب الناس .. يعني لازم بنخرب بيتهم !!!!



هو انا لو زنيت مع حد يبقى انا كده عملت بيت !!؟
بيت الندامة والوساخة .

التوبة تتطلب الطهارة ،،
الاجابة وصلت مش كده !؟


----------



## Khalid3 (8 مايو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> هو انا لو زنيت مع حد يبقى انا كده عملت بيت !!؟
> بيت الندامة والوساخة .
> 
> التوبة تتطلب الطهارة ،،
> الاجابة وصلت مش كده !؟


 

أجدها صعبة شوية وعسيرة الفهم  عندما توصف زواج المسيحية أو المسيحي من غير ديانته بالوساخة والندامة التي تتطلب الطهارة

لتنقية هذا الوسخ .. مع ربط المسيحية دائما بدين المحبة

يعني شئ متضاد لا يلتقي 

هذا ما دفعني للسؤال عن رأي الطوائف الأخرى وسحبت بعد ذلك سؤالي احتراما لقوانين المنتدى والقسم التي تمنع ذلك..

ما زلت على أمل أن أجد إجابة شافية من الأصدقاء الآخرين


----------



## Desert Rose (8 مايو 2011)

Khalid3 قال:


> سؤالي كان هذا ما يتعارض مع كون دين المسيحية دين محبة وتحب الناس .. يعني لازم بنخرب بيتهم !!!!



*هو فين البيت اساسا علشان يتخرب ؟هو الزنى بقى بيت ؟
هو البيت مخروب اساسا من الاول 
المسيحية دين المحبة نعم ده اكيد ولا خلاف عليه لكن المسيحية ايضا دين القداسة والتوبة الحقيقية والحياة فى طهر وقداسة امام الله 
*


----------



## Khalid3 (8 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هو فين البيت اساسا علشان يتخرب ؟هو الزنى بقى بيت ؟*
> *هو البيت مخروب اساسا من الاول *
> *المسيحية دين المحبة نعم ده اكيد ولا خلاف عليه لكن المسيحية ايضا دين القداسة والتوبة الحقيقية والحياة فى طهر وقداسة امام الله *


 
نفس سؤالي السابق؟؟

منتظر الرد من الأصدقاء


----------



## bob (8 مايو 2011)

*يا ريت لو فهمت الاجابة يبقي خلاص 
مش فاهم متفرضش انت صعوبة او سهولة 
يا ريت لو داخل للجدل و مضيعة الوقت لن تجد من يجيب عليك*
*قلنا لك زني انت مش شايف فيها حاجه ده بقي يرجع ليك لو كنت ممن يبيح الزني ستجده عادي اما نحن فلا نبيحه لذلك صعب عندنا*


----------



## Desert Rose (8 مايو 2011)

Khalid3 قال:


> أجدها صعبة شوية وعسيرة الفهم  عندما توصف زواج المسيحية أو المسيحي من غير ديانته بالوساخة والندامة التي تتطلب الطهارة
> 
> لتنقية هذا الوسخ .. مع ربط المسيحية دائما بدين المحبة



*شوف يا اخ خالد هذا يتوقف على مفهومك عن الزواج 
الزواج المسيحى ياعزيزى ليس كأى زواج اخر فى اى ديانة اخرى سواء تعرفها او لا تعرفها 
الزواج المسيحى هو علاقة مقدسة بين الزوج والزوجة وثالثهم هو الرب نفسه 
الزواج المسيحى هو صورة مصغرة لعلاقة المسيح بالكنيسة 
المسيح هو العريس والكنيسة هى عروسه وهذة علاقة قوية ومقدسة 
ولذلك بيقول الكتاب عن الزواج ليكن الزواج مكرما عند كل واحد والمضجع غير دنس 
هذا هو الزواج المسيحى هو ليس مجرد ورقة او عقد بين اتنين او مجرد علاقة جسدية تربط بين اتنين 
انما هو وحدة روحية اولا بين الزوج والزوجة اللى جمعهم الله نفسه ولا يستطيع اى انسان ان يفرقهما 
هذا هو الزواج المسيحة والرباط المقدس 
ماعدا ذلك هو زنى 

قولى كيف سيتم هذا بين طرف مسيحى وطرف غير مسيحى ؟مستحيل اذا هو ليس زواج مسيحى 
يبقى ايه ؟يبقى زنى 
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 مايو 2011)

المسلمين يحللوا زواج المسلم من مسيحية ولا يحللون زواج المسيحى من مسلمة شىء عجيب الحلال والحرام عندهم حسب المزاج


----------



## Khalid3 (8 مايو 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا ريت لو فهمت الاجابة يبقي خلاص *
> *مش فاهم متفرضش انت صعوبة او سهولة *
> *يا ريت لو داخل للجدل و مضيعة الوقت لن تجد من يجيب عليك*
> *قلنا لك زني انت مش شايف فيها حاجه ده بقي يرجع ليك لو كنت ممن يبيح الزني ستجده عادي اما نحن فلا نبيحه لذلك صعب عندنا*


 
طيب شكرا 

منتظر رأي الآخرين .. لا تتعب نفسك إنتا قلت اللي عندك

خذها من صديق ..دائما الأمور الجدالية المتضادة تحتاج نفس طويل في الكلام للفهم والتدقيق وإذا تفتقد لهذه الملكة أعطي فرصة للاأخرين ما تتعبش نفسك

شكرا


----------



## bob (8 مايو 2011)

Khalid3 قال:


> طيب شكرا
> 
> منتظر رأي الآخرين .. لا تتعب نفسك إنتا قلت اللي عندك
> 
> ...


*انت هنا علشان تعلمنا كيفية الجدل؟؟؟
طيب يا عم شكرا ليك*


----------



## My Rock (8 مايو 2011)

الكتاب المقدس يحث على ان تكون لنا شركة مع النور سواء كانت زواج ام صداقة ام اي علاقات آخرى.

السؤال تمت الإجابة عليه لكن كالعادة التشتيت و المجادلة الفارغة من طارح السؤال ترغمنا على غلق الموضوع لكي لا نضيع وقتنا و لكي نحافظ على القسم من هذا العبث

يُغلق


----------

